# Verizon: Motorola Razr Maxx vs Galaxy Nexus



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

So, I decided to drop by the Verizon store to see if I was eligible to upgrade my Droid X to something that is 4G as well as keep my unlimited data plan. Apparently, both of my phones on my family plan are eligible. However, I was dissuaded from the Galaxy Nexus because of some issues and high returns on the 4G for the Nexus, and was pointed towards the Maxx for the longer battery life. 

Anyone heard of this?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

You should hang on for the Incredible 4G. That is to be released any day now. It will smoke either of those.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I've have the Nexus from day one and it's been rock solid. While I've enjoyed Motorola phones, mainly due to the accessories, the Nexus is the only phone I'd get right now. If you're preserving your unlimited data then I'd get it. You have 30 days to change your mind but not having any extra crap loaded on the phone without having to root and run a custom rom is more of a blessing than people will realize. 

I've done custom roms on many other phones, and while they're good if you enjoy keeping up with technology, for most people it becomes a hassle due to the work arounds needed.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I've had the Nexus since the first week and love it except for one recurring issue: it randomly reboots. The good news is this is the fastest booting phone I've seen, so it's back up in about 35-60 seconds.

I can't speak to the other phones mentioned, but I would still recommend the G-Nexus...


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I have experience with both. You can't go wrong with either. The Razr Maxx, though, is AMAZING with regards to battery life. 

That said, I still prefer my Galaxy Nexus to the Razr because I want the unfettered Android experience. Razr has the Motoblur skin, and will retain a version of it when it gets upgraded to 4.0.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

I've been real happy with my Rezound, screen is better than the Motorola. I like being able to change the battery, and have an extended battery for my Rezound.
I'd look at what's new coming out, maybe a quad-core.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

dettxw said:


> I've been real happy with my Rezound, screen is better than the Motorola. *I like being able to change the battery, and have an extended battery for my Rezound.*
> I'd look at what's new coming out, maybe a quad-core.


Yeah, those are both extremely important when you have a Rezound. That thing on the stock battery barely makes it until noon.

I said it earlier, and I'll say it again, the Incredible 4G is going to smoke anything currently available on VZW. The S4 processor in it is beating the quad-core Tegra 3 on benchmarks, and since it has LTE on the chip, it is much better on battery than any other current LTE phone.

It's going to be a beast....whenever they finally release it (current rumor is May 31).


----------



## Fluthy (Feb 9, 2008)

They just announce the Galaxy S III for Verizon today.... sounding like a June 21st release if you can wait.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

NickFluth said:


> They just announce the Galaxy S III for Verizon today.... sounding like a June 21st release if you can wait.


sweet, I'm eligible for upgrade on June 22


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

NickFluth said:


> They just announce the Galaxy S III for Verizon today.... sounding like a June 21st release if you can wait.


I can never figure out how people like Samsung phones. Every Samsung I have used has been sub par, in my opinion. And I certainly wouldn't count on anything like all day battery performance with a 4.8" screen.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

NickFluth said:


> They just announce the Galaxy S III for Verizon today.... sounding like a June 21st release if you can wait.


I lost interest in it as soon as I saw it will have the large physical button on it.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

hilmar2k said:


> Yeah, those are both extremely important when you have a Rezound. That thing on the stock battery barely makes it until noon.
> 
> I said it earlier, and I'll say it again, the Incredible 4G is going to smoke anything currently available on VZW. The S4 processor in it is beating the quad-core Tegra 3 on benchmarks, and since it has LTE on the chip, it is much better on battery than any other current LTE phone.
> 
> It's going to be a beast....whenever they finally release it (current rumor is May 31).


I don't care how fast it is, unless the changes to Sense are major improvements I would rather carry the G-Nex (or even my original Droid). HTC has completely screwed up several other "fast" phones with that UI.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

hilmar2k said:


> I can never figure out how people like Samsung phones. Every Samsung I have used has been sub par, in my opinion. And I certainly wouldn't count on anything like all day battery performance with a 4.8" screen.


Never used a Galaxy Nexus, huh?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

hilmar2k said:


> I said it earlier, and I'll say it again, the Incredible 4G is going to smoke anything currently available on VZW. The S4 processor in it is beating the quad-core Tegra 3 on benchmarks, and since it has LTE on the chip, it is much better on battery than any other current LTE phone.
> 
> It's going to be a beast....whenever they finally release it (current rumor is May 31).


Is it out yet?

I'm leaning towards the Motorola Razr Maxx for the battery life, and have my fingers crossed on the Ice Cream Sandwich upgrade. The acquisition date will be this Friday (aka payday).

It still sucks that I have to do this now, but I'm hanging on to my unlimited plan.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> Is it out yet?
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Motorola Razr Maxx for the battery life, and have my fingers crossed on the Ice Cream Sandwich upgrade. The acquisition date will be this Friday (aka payday).
> 
> It still sucks that I have to do this now, but I'm hanging on to my unlimited plan.


Not yet. It will be this month, just not sure when. I will be getting it on release date. It's going to smoke the RAZR MAXX (and the Nexus).


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

What about the Samsung Galaxy S III?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> What about the Samsung Galaxy S III?


Same processor as the Incredible 4G, more RAM (2GB instead of 1GB) and a ridiculously big screen. I just couldn't imagine carrying around a phone that big. I also prefer SLCD2 screens to Super AMOLED. The colors on AMOLED screens are way too saturated and unrealistic. The screen on the Inc4G is amazing.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Nexus ICS 4.04 update is already out before other phones even have a real version of ICS. This is why having a "pure" Google phone is worth it.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I pulled the trigger this morning and pre-ordered the Galaxy S III. Now, to wait a month until it arrives and hopefully it's a good phone. It's rare that I pre-order a electronics device.

More importantly..... I STILL HAVE MY UNLIMITED DATA PLAN!!!!!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> I pulled the trigger this morning and pre-ordered the Galaxy S III. Now, to wait a month until it arrives and hopefully it's a good phone. It's rare that I pre-order a electronics device.
> 
> More importantly..... I STILL HAVE MY UNLIMITED DATA PLAN!!!!!


Release date for the Galaxy S III is June 28th, and June 21st for the Inc4G. You'll have to report back and let us know how the GSIII is. I'll probably grab the Inc4G on release day, so we can compare notes.


----------



## Fluthy (Feb 9, 2008)

I pre-orders the GSIII today also. I have been eligible since April for an upgrade. Had my mind set on a Nexus, but I use the camera a lot on my phone for quick kids pics and wasnst sold on the Nexus (also the reception and battery issue I have read about). I would love the pure Google experience (although I'm on Verizon so not so pure), but the GSIII should have good DEV support. This past couple weeks I convinced myself to get the Inc4G. S4 processor, good camera, great screen... but still no release date. When they announced the GSIII this week I thought why not.. has everything I want. I have a DROID Charge right now so it's not to much bigger than what I have... although much thinner (Inc4G just as thick as my Charge). Anyhow... the waiting game begins now on when they will start shipping them.


Oh... and still have my unlimited data!!!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

NickFluth said:


> This past couple weeks I convinced myself to get the Inc4G. S4 processor, good camera, great screen... but still no release date.


June 21st



NickFluth said:


> Anyhow... the waiting game begins now on when they will start shipping them.


June 28th


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Mark Holtz said:


> I pulled the trigger this morning and pre-ordered the Galaxy S III. Now, to wait a month until it arrives and hopefully it's a good phone. It's rare that I pre-order a electronics device.


 Not if Apple has anything to do with it. They are suing to try to halt the import of the SIII into the US. Doubt they will succeed but they could slow it down a bit.

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2405417,00.asp

_Apple is not even letting the Samsung Galaxy S III land in the U.S. before it unleashes the patent hounds. Cupertino on Tuesday filed a motion in California district court to have Samsung's new flagship smartphone banned in the states.

Apple has asked the court to impose an injunction on the Galaxy S III before it is released in the U.S._


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

"TBlazer07" said:


> Not if Apple has anything to do with it. They are suing to try to halt the import of the SIII into the US. Doubt they will succeed but they could slow it down a bit.


Another reason I will never buy any Apple product......ever.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

They're asserting a patent on context menus and in the case of the GS3 context-sensitive voice search, specifically choosing different engines for different things.

*rolleyes*


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> They're asserting a patent on context menus and in the case of the GS3 context-sensitive voice search, specifically choosing different engines for different things.
> 
> *rolleyes*


It's not that I don't think that Apple has a right to defend their patents, but they take it WAY too far. As if anything they have put on their devices was never even conceived of by anyone else ever before. Their Samsung lawsuit around the Tab is the perfect example. They claim no one had ever conceived of a rectangular touchscreen device with a black bezel before. Yet there are dozens of examples in movies of that very same thing. And how is their notification bar not a blatant Android ripoff?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Exactly. You don't see Google asserting "a method for user notification" blah blah.

I mean, Apple's suing people over "slide to unlock," for God's sake.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

It's no secret that Apple hates the Android phones, especially Steve Jobs.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Some reviews of the S3:

http://www.techradar.com/reviews/phones/mobile-phones/samsung-galaxy-s3-1078667/review
http://www.t3.com/reviews/samsung-galaxy-s3-review


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Inc4g is only going to have a 4" screen? I'm surprised people are classing it with the Nexus and S3.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

"Shades228" said:


> Inc4g is only going to have a 4" screen? I'm surprised people are classing it with the Nexus and S3.


That's really the only difference. Other than that, it will hang with the S3 and smoke the Nexus.

For those of us that don't want to carry a ridiculously large phone around, it should be the perfect device.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

hilmar2k said:


> That's really the only difference. Other than that, it will hang with the S3 and smoke the Nexus.
> 
> For those of us that don't want to carry a ridiculously large phone around, it should be the perfect device.


I'm not sure why you think it will smoke the nexus. So you might want to elaborate on that.

As for size it's not that far off from the others but yet the screen is significantly smaller and the resolution is much smaller. Since they've increased the size of the last verision. Which I used to recommend to female friends who wanted a good phone but be able to use comfortably with smaller hands.

http://www.phonescoop.com/phones/compare.php?id[]=3475&id[]=3701&id[]=3804&id[]=&id[]=

I'll be getting the S3 but it's only due to the fact that I need to have the ability to swap SD cards and encrypt them which you can't do on the Nexus I have now.

Don't get me wrong the Incredible line of phones has always been a solid line of phones but it's just not in the same class as the Nexus/S3.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

The Snapdragon S4 processor in the Inc4G and the GSIII is faster than anything out there right now, even the quad core stuff. It also has LTE on the chip, and a better GPU, so yeah, it blows away the Nexus. 

As for size, the GSIII is 30% larger than the Inc4G.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

My fingers are crossed for the Verizon shipment "by July 9th" for my SIII.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I just got a shipping notification for my phone, with an expected delivery date by FedEx Two-Day air on July 9th.


----------



## Fluthy (Feb 9, 2008)

I have been reading a lot of people are getting FedEx tracking numbers stating the 5th and 6th also. My card was charged yesterday, but no shipping notification yet. I hoping mine arrives by Friday as I'm out of town next week.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Per my usual policy, I'm having it shipped to work. And since I now have a shipping confirmation, I ordered a case through Amazon.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I've had my phone since the 9th. First thing... before you allow it to start downloading like crazy, is to not automatically place the icon on the home screen. 

The response time is definitely snappier than the Droid X, probably due to the more memory and the faster processor. I definitely have better Data connectivity. Because I'm going from a Gingerbread to a Ice Cream Sandwich phone, there are differences in the interface... mostly for the better. 

One thing that annoyed me is that Google Authenticator does NOT allow you to easily transfer the codes to another phone. I had to deregister and reregister the codes. On the other hand, it was easy to re-engage the Battle.net authenticator.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Droid X is 2 years old now, I notice a huge speed difference in my old one versus my Galaxy Nexus. I would have liked the GSIII but the off contract price of the Gnex is too good to pass up.


----------

